# American moving to Italy (Milan)



## CatherineV (May 24, 2016)

Hello, 

I am doing a lot of research on moving to Milan. I know getting a work permit would be a catch 22. I am planning on signing up for a year long language course to cover me and go from there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am not planning to move till May 2017 so I have time to save and plan ahead and figure out this who visa thing. 

Thanks! 

Catherine


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

The year-long language course will most likely not qualify you for a visa unless you already have basic Italian skills and the course is university-level. Sorry, but the time when you could get a visa for basic Italian or even cooking classes is long gone.

Also, to be frank, work visas are nearly impossible to obtain unless you have one of a few very specialized skills.

Catherine, do you have any Italian blood in your lineage? If so, there is a chance that you would qualify for Italian citizenship jus sanguinis (by blood right).


----------



## CatherineV (May 24, 2016)

The language courses that I have looked up actually do qualify for a Study visa to stay for the length of the course as long as it is 20 hours a week. They help with getting you the documentation to apply for the visa. 

I know that I would not be able to get a work visa. (hence the language course) I have a friend that just went through this moving to Milan. I just wanted to see if there was any other advice out there.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

CatherineV said:


> The language courses that I have looked up actually do qualify for a Study visa to stay for the length of the course as long as it is 20 hours a week. They help with getting you the documentation to apply for the visa.
> 
> I know that I would not be able to get a work visa. (hence the language course) I have a friend that just went through this moving to Milan. I just wanted to see if there was any other advice out there.



Well, be very careful about paying for anything before you have assurances from your consulate that they will approve a visa.

Anything on the Italian blood?


----------



## CatherineV (May 24, 2016)

Sadly no Italian blood. 

I plan on going to the Consult in SF to check with them they are accredited to cover the Visa. I also plan on having my friend over there check out the school before I put any money down. I've done visas for Germany in the past. That was a lot simpler then Italy. They seem to really love their hoops.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

This might help for a start: Il visto per l'Italia


----------



## tbos (Jun 11, 2016)

*Relocating to Italy - Visa issues*

Hi Catherine,

I am in a similar situation to you - I am looking to relocate to Florence as my husband will be studying an Art course there. I also came to realise work visas are incredibly difficult to obtain in Italy (I am a qualified lawyer in Australia, and that doesn't seem to help me at all). I also was looking at studying a language course and applying for a student visa, though it is very difficult to get consistent, clear answers from consulates about student visas. I was wondering how you went with your situation. What language course did you enrol in? 

Tara


----------



## CatherineV (May 24, 2016)

Hi Tara! 

I did find out some information. For a citizen not part of the EU to get a student visa for a language course the class has to be a min 20 hours a week. You should really double check with the school that an hour is an hour not 45 mins. That has eliminated a few schools for me. You will also need to prove with bank statements and a letter from the bank how much money you have. I have gotten a few different answers as to what is a sufficient amount of money. 2 other things I have found you will need to have is proof of health ins or that you will be obtaining ins in Italy. You will also need show proof of where you will be living. There is a lot more you have to do as well. How soon are you looking to move? I am still a year out so I am saving money right now and looking for telecom jobs that I can do for an income. Let me know if you have more questions! Good luck! 

Catherine


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Info: a student visa allows you to work up to 20 hours per week in a field related to your course of study.

Actually being able to find a job is an entirely separate question.


----------



## tbos (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Catherine, thanks for the speedy response! Thanks for those answers, really helpful stuff. 

I will not be leaving Australia until January 2017, as that is when my husband's art course commences. So I have a few months to sort these issues out. We do have savings.

I guess my main concerns about student visas are:

1. Will I only be able to obtain a study visa for the duration of my study, say for example, 6 months, and then after 6 months have to return to Australia to apply for a visa again (not sure what I would be able to apply for though!). My husband's course is for 3 years.

2. Whether a student visa is able to be converted (in Italy) to a work visa if I am offered employment after the end of my study.

Like I said before, it has been quite difficult to obtain consistent, clear answers from authorities. If anyone is able to answer either of these queries, I'd be forever in your debt!


PS. accbgb, thanks for your response. I have never heard that the 20 hours per week allowed on a study visa has to be "in a field related to your course of study". That is news to me. Neither the two Italian Consulates I contacted, nor the Italian Department of Immigration mentioned this condition. I might have to do more research to confirm this, as that would be a very odd requirement.


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

I realize it has been some time since the last post but did you go. We are considering going so my wife can study art in Florence. We are US based and would have to work with the LA consulate. If you went, how long did the visa approval process take?


----------

